# Anybody getting plans made for midwest hunts?



## South Man (Jan 23, 2022)

I am getting two hunts lined up and wondering if anyone else has the fever this early?


----------



## spencer12 (Jan 23, 2022)

I plan on going to Nebraska a couple times this year.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 23, 2022)

I'm eyeing a Kentucky farm to lease. We'll see how that works out


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 23, 2022)

nope. Local and close for me


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jan 24, 2022)

Yessir SouthMan - for sure for me.  

Gonna go about 5 days later this year and see how it works out.  Should arrive 5 November and have 10-12 days on farm. 

Good luck to all!!!


----------



## Duff (Jan 24, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> I'm eyeing a Kentucky farm to lease. We'll see how that works out



Yo.


----------



## uturn (Jan 25, 2022)

Pondering my direction for this year as well!


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 25, 2022)

uturn said:


> Pondering my direction for this year as well!



Same here, I can plan on going on public land in Illinois as usual but would rather find a lease somewhere up there this year...I'm getting tired of having to drag deer out of the woods and would rather drive up to them at my age.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 25, 2022)

I'm prolly gonna get a day or 2 here and there in


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 25, 2022)

I hope to return to Canada next fall after a 2 year absence due to the travel covid ban.


----------



## kayaksteve (Jan 25, 2022)

I have no plans again this year. But I may try to slip in a blind trip somewhere for a few days if I take a notion and the stars align. I’ll be thinking of destinations and strategies just in case the opportunity was to present itself


----------



## kayaksteve (Jan 25, 2022)

spencer12 said:


> I plan on going to Nebraska a couple times this year.


I always thought that would be a cool hunt but the travel times always throw a kink in my hunting time with days off work


----------



## Son (Jan 25, 2022)

I don't know much about deer hunting, so I'll hang around here in SW Georgia. And I don't like traveling much anymore. Plus, we have plenty free pork in these parts.


----------



## spencer12 (Jan 25, 2022)

kayaksteve said:


> I always thought that would be a cool hunt but the travel times always throw a kink in my hunting time with days off work


Yeah, if you plan to drive which is what we do, you can pretty much nock 2 full days of travel off. It’s a 21 hour drive for me.


----------



## psedna (Jan 27, 2022)

I acgtually prefer 80 degree weather for an entire week in south georgia mid December like this year.  As long as you dress light, look out for snakes, and dont mind not seeing deer - It really is a great time to be out in the woods!

I had an entire week off during this time, waited all year for the special time to be in the woods.

Thanks to our DNR for shutting down the season before the long MLK school holiday, since we wouldnt want our kids to be in south ga woods but would rather have them be elsewhere rather than end the season with a three day long weekend - oh yeah, it was cold prob too cold to be out.

I mean its not like our dwindling south ga deer population could support another week, or for that matter, the rest of January (oh Im sorry, thats when you get really cold weather in south georgia).


----------



## GregoryB. (Jan 27, 2022)

I just purchased 52 acres in WV recently so I am going to focus on Mountain deer this year.


----------



## TomC (Jan 29, 2022)

Yep, probably head out behind the house a time or two or three


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 31, 2022)

GregoryB. said:


> I just purchased 52 acres in WV recently so I am going to focus on Mountain deer this year.


West Virginia is absolutely loaded with deer that ought to be easy


----------



## Chas (Feb 13, 2022)

Does anybody care to pass along any info, leased land in Kentucky 3 years. Loved it but I was paying the majority of it and just got burnt out on spending all the money.   Will be headed to Illinois or Kentucky this year, would love to get on a lease but will probably end up on public land.  I am putting in the research but dang there are alot of options, would prefer to bow hunt, would prefer lodging close by.  Would rather be in a higher population area with a chance at a good deer.


----------



## gma1320 (Feb 23, 2022)

Maybe Kansas for me.


----------



## Pruitt1 (Feb 23, 2022)

North Ohio freinds farm.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 23, 2022)

Duff said:


> Yo.


Rug officially pulled out ? from under


----------



## z71mathewsman (Feb 28, 2022)

If I draw a tag,its Kansas this year for me.


----------



## oppthepop (Mar 18, 2022)

Central Illinois as always!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 18, 2022)

Chas said:


> Does anybody care to pass along any info, leased land in Kentucky 3 years. Loved it but I was paying the majority of it and just got burnt out on spending all the money.   Will be headed to Illinois or Kentucky this year, would love to get on a lease but will probably end up on public land.  I am putting in the research but dang there are alot of options, would prefer to bow hunt, would prefer lodging close by.  Would rather be in a higher population area with a chance at a good deer.



if forced to hunt public, I would hunt Illinois and shoot for the northern half of the state.

There is a small tract in Schuyler (can’t recall the name) that is smack in the middle of good farm country. I rarely see a truck there.

It is small though. 

I would pick 5-6 possible areas and go scout right now. 

The trails and crossings are super obvious this time of year. 

Good luck.


----------



## deast1988 (Mar 18, 2022)

After a week in Colorado 75miles on the boots, getting passed by horses and seeing a never ending line of people in some OTC/DIY wilderness last fall. I loved up, hearing bugles at 10,000ft.

This Fall, we’ve signed on to an outfitter and trying to do the preferred system in New Mexico. Lower Elevation much more private land, tougher to draw. But we are locked in for a September Archery elk hunt, if we pull the tags.

85% go to residents, rest are up to everything else. Outfitters get 5% of total allocation so here’s to the 5%


----------



## ssramage (Mar 21, 2022)

Last year I won a sweepstakes for a hunt in Ohio with Trophy Rock and Heartland Bowhunter. Due to some unfortunate circumstances around Covid, that hunt got cancelled. They reached out to me in Dec and said they'd be rescheduling for this year. Not sure when/where it'll be yet, so I'm not doing much planning other than being flexible with that.


----------



## hrstille (Mar 23, 2022)

I'll be spending my time on my Illinois leases. Crawford Co & Shelby Co.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Mar 24, 2022)

I wouldn’t pay big bucks for a Midwest hunt but I do enjoy 5 days of MI hunting every year on family land.


----------



## dfurdennis (Mar 25, 2022)

Pike co Illinois in early to mid November for a week for me.


----------



## dfurdennis (Mar 28, 2022)

dfurdennis said:


> Pike co Illinois in early to mid November for a week for me.


This will be the first time I have ever hunted out of state...super excited for the opportunity for sure.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 28, 2022)

dfurdennis said:


> This will be the first time I have ever hunted out of state...super excited for the opportunity for sure.



If the stars align and the farm is good, prepare to be ruined.

Definitely the right area. 

Good luck… see ya there!


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 19, 2022)

Contemplating a return trip to Pike County IL for the bow opener. However after just  barely paying off a hefty tax bill I am skeert to ask my wife right now.


----------



## South Man (Apr 19, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Contemplating a return trip to Pike County IL for the bow opener. However after just  barely paying off a hefty tax bill I am skeert to ask my wife right now.


I have not been up there for a while. There is some great hunting there


----------



## HavocLover (Apr 27, 2022)

dfurdennis said:


> This will be the first time I have ever hunted out of state...super excited for the opportunity for sure.



It will absolutely ruin you… invest in a good grunt call, rattling horns, good binos, and a few portable cell phone chargers. 

The calls- for obvious reasons. But they react to them. Nothing like a GA deer. 

Binos for glassing fields. Depending how the farm lays out you can see for a very good ways.

The portable phone chargers will help keep your sanity because you should definitely be sitting all day everyday with the time frame you’re looking at being there. 

Good luck. It’s a whole different beast!


----------



## ILbowhntr (May 16, 2022)

I’m already in the Midwest, so no. 
Thinking about spending some time down south looking for hogs, since we can’t hunt them up here.


----------



## mallardsx2 (May 16, 2022)

Archery Elk


----------



## EDH (May 25, 2022)

ILbowhntr said:


> I’m already in the Midwest, so no.
> Thinking about spending some time down south looking for hogs, since we can’t hunt them up here.



Is it illegal to hunt hogs in your state?


----------



## Big7 (May 26, 2022)

I'm looking to split a trip 2 or 3 ways.
Elk, Moose and maybe Bear.

Money is really not an issue for those 3 but I have ZERO interest in killing a Mule Deer, Backtail or any out of state Whitetail if it's going to be thousands of dollars.
Hunting for sure and fishing would be a plus.

Guide, DYI, Hotel, Campground or whatever out west somewhere, Montana, Idaho, Washington State, Colorado, New Mexico, etc... and Alaska or Canada is not out of the realm of possibilities.

Have Cash
Have Equipment
Will Travel

I'm single and I retired young. I can go 2 days. 2 months. 2 years... Don't matter to me. Shoot me a PM if interested.

Seriously.


----------



## ILbowhntr (May 26, 2022)

EDH said:


> Is it illegal to hunt hogs in your state?


It is . IDNR decided that if you could only shoot them 7 days during shotgun season, then no one would set up preserves. They didn’t consider the ones that had already moved in.


----------



## bilgerat (May 26, 2022)

since Canada is requiring the full jab card to cross the border, I wont be going back this fall . So I joined up with JT and Bubba on the southern Il lease,. I Plan on going up the first week of October for bow ,a week during the rut in early November and back for the shotgun season. I also have a farm to hunt in NW Kentucky that I will do a rifle hunt on . Looking forward to it !!!


----------



## Jim Boyd (May 26, 2022)

ILbowhntr said:


> I’m already in the Midwest, so no.
> Thinking about spending some time down south looking for hogs, since we can’t hunt them up here.



Trade someone some Illinois archery time and you will have all the hogs you want.


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 26, 2022)

I've got all he wants to come shoot, any time of the year


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 26, 2022)

Will be in N Missouri and in S Illinois and some around the house in SW Indiana for sure.  Still checking the KS DNR page daily to see if we get pulled for KS this year.


----------



## ILbowhntr (May 28, 2022)

Jim Boyd said:


> Trade someone some Illinois archery time and you will have all the hogs you want.


Got a buddy coming down from Canada this fall, but always have the door open to anyone who wants to hunt. Everything I hunt is private, so no crowding issues.


----------



## Jim Boyd (May 28, 2022)

ILbowhntr said:


> Got a buddy coming down from Canada this fall, but always have the door open to anyone who wants to hunt. Everything I hunt is private, so no crowding issues.



I have no hogs and am already set up ok in the Midwest but someone SHOULD jump at this.


----------



## Buck70 (May 28, 2022)

ILbowhntr said:


> Got a buddy coming down from Canada this fall, but always have the door open to anyone who wants to hunt. Everything I hunt is private, so no crowding issues.


PM sent


----------



## ILbowhntr (May 28, 2022)

Jim Thompson said:


> Will be in N Missouri and in S Illinois and some around the house in SW Indiana for sure.  Still checking the KS DNR page daily to see if we get pulled for KS this year.


You’ll be south of us in Indiana. Brother’s farm is in Vigo and Sullivan counties.
Best of luck.


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 28, 2022)

ILbowhntr said:


> You’ll be south of us in Indiana. Brother’s farm is in Vigo and Sullivan counties.
> Best of luck.



Thanks man. Same to you


----------



## HavocLover (May 28, 2022)

I’m back and forth. After years and years of getting after it in the MW. I’ve recently started dropping back to every other year. Being that we have solid deer for our area of GA, I’ve been missing GA hunting when the hunting is good. Decided to take the year off and I’m looking forward to hanging around the house. But that itch is there and I’m light heartedly scheming up a possible MS Christmas trip.


----------



## livetohunt (Jun 27, 2022)

Jim Boyd said:


> if forced to hunt public, I would hunt Illinois and shoot for the northern half of the state.
> 
> There is a small tract in Schuyler (can’t recall the name) that is smack in the middle of good farm country. I rarely see a truck there.
> 
> ...


The public in Schuyler co is for Illinois residents only during archery season.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 27, 2022)

Once again me and the family will be in my favorite deer woods at my favorite time of year chasing west central Illinois bucks …. May not kill anything but am sure a great time with my daughter my son and his wife … come on Nov 2nd


----------



## gma1320 (Jun 29, 2022)

Highland County, Ohio


----------



## OffTheBeatnPath (Jul 1, 2022)

Going to give it a go on public land in Ohio last two weeks of season before gun season starts. Have a few places narrowed down


----------



## Mike 65 (Jul 2, 2022)

Planning on being back in NE Missour.


----------



## XJfire75 (Jul 2, 2022)

Spending a week in eastern Ohio again this year. Tagged out on bucks 3 years in a row! Going for 4!


----------



## XJfire75 (Jul 2, 2022)

OffTheBeatnPath said:


> Going to give it a go on public land in Ohio last two weeks of season before gun season starts. Have a few places narrowed down


What part of Ohio? Done some public hunting up there the last few years.


----------



## OffTheBeatnPath (Jul 2, 2022)

XJfire75 said:


> What part of Ohio? Done some public hunting up there the last few years.


Just booked a cabin last night at the Shawnee state park. Probably will bounce around between there, Wayne, and brush creek. Got 10 days so hopefully we can get into something. Hope you tag out for your 4th year in a row brother!


----------



## XJfire75 (Jul 2, 2022)

OffTheBeatnPath said:


> Just booked a cabin last night at the Shawnee state park. Probably will bounce around between there, Wayne, and brush creek. Got 10 days so hopefully we can get into something. Hope you tag out for your 4th year in a row brother!



Nice! It’s a good area. Do some YouTubing on map scouting hill country. Try and find saddles and hubs and get downwind of them. 10 days you oughtta be able to dial it in.


----------



## ssramage (Jul 7, 2022)

ssramage said:


> Last year I won a sweepstakes for a hunt in Ohio with Trophy Rock and Heartland Bowhunter. Due to some unfortunate circumstances around Covid, that hunt got cancelled. They reached out to me in Dec and said they'd be rescheduling for this year. Not sure when/where it'll be yet, so I'm not doing much planning other than being flexible with that.



Got the call today. Hunt is officially scheduled for 9/23-9/30. Looking forward to my first Midwest hunt in southern OH!


----------



## XJfire75 (Jul 13, 2022)

ssramage said:


> Got the call today. Hunt is officially scheduled for 9/23-9/30. Looking forward to my first Midwest hunt in southern OH!


Early season in Ag country of southern Ohio can be dang good! Best of luck man.


----------



## ILbowhntr (Sep 1, 2022)

A couple bucks from a patch 15 minutes from the house.


----------



## uturn (Sep 21, 2022)

Better late than never!

Finally headed up to check out a couple farms in Southern Illinios!

It will be a whirlwind of a trip…up and back from Florida leaving Friday morning and back to the house by Sunday evening is the plan!

Then back up early November to hang and hunt!

Stoked…


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 21, 2022)

Ky youth season in October for my son. Then OH and KY 10 day swing for me in November. Same yearly trip I always do.


----------



## ILbowhntr (Sep 22, 2022)

Guys, like I’ve said, if y’all get in my neck of the woods and need something, holler.
I’m right along I70, 35 west of Indiana.
If ya got doe tags you want to fill, got a couple places for that.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Sep 22, 2022)

ssramage said:


> Got the call today. Hunt is officially scheduled for 9/23-9/30. Looking forward to my first Midwest hunt in southern OH!



like… right now!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Sep 22, 2022)

Almost time, men… almost time.


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 22, 2022)

Tic tock, tic tock.....  9 days and counting down!!!


----------



## ssramage (Sep 22, 2022)

Jim Boyd said:


> like… right now!!!!!!



Driving up part way tonight and rolling into camp tomorrow. Supposed to be a nice cool front meeting me there!


----------



## flatsmaster (Sep 22, 2022)

ssramage said:


> Driving up part way tonight and rolling into camp tomorrow. Supposed to be a nice cool front meeting me there!


Good luck !!!!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Sep 22, 2022)

ssramage said:


> Driving up part way tonight and rolling into camp tomorrow. Supposed to be a nice cool front meeting me there!



Heck yeah!!! Good luck!

Send good pics!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Sep 22, 2022)

uturn said:


> Better late than never!
> 
> Finally headed up to check out a couple farms in Southern Illinios!
> 
> ...



be safe brother. 

Hope all looks great!


----------



## uturn (Sep 22, 2022)

Thanks Jim I appreciate it Sir!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 22, 2022)

ssramage said:


> Driving up part way tonight and rolling into camp tomorrow. Supposed to be a nice cool front meeting me there!



Hope it's good to ya brother


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 22, 2022)

47 here this eve. 10 days before IN and IL open up


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 22, 2022)

Jim Thompson said:


> 47 here this eve. 10 days before IN and IL open up


9 days


----------



## flatsmaster (Sep 23, 2022)

MidWest big dinner bell … it’s noon so guess it was lunch


----------



## ssramage (Sep 23, 2022)

Made it to Ohio. If I didn't have a wife and kids, I might not would leave. This is God's country for sure.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Sep 23, 2022)

ssramage you can do something there that you can never do at home...
Lay down in the grass in the yard.  NO fire ants will show up instantly and start biting you...


----------



## Jim Boyd (Sep 23, 2022)

ssramage said:


> Made it to Ohio. If I didn't have a wife and kids, I might not would leave. This is God's country for sure.
> View attachment 1178483



We are with you in spirit, brother!


----------



## uturn (Sep 25, 2022)

Tough but awesome trip up and back!

Looking forward to heading back up 1st of November!


----------



## flatsmaster (Sep 25, 2022)

uturn said:


> Tough but awesome trip up and back!
> 
> Looking forward to heading back up 1st of November!
> What county are you in U ??
> ...


----------



## uturn (Sep 25, 2022)

Don’t know why I can’t quote anything but, I’ll be in Franklin!

Would love to hook up with someone while I’m up…looking into my lodging etc be interest splitting something if someone may have an opportunity near Marion!


----------



## z71mathewsman (Sep 26, 2022)

ssramage said:


> Made it to Ohio. If I didn't have a wife and kids, I might not would leave. This is God's country for sure.
> View attachment 1178483


 You hunting with a outfitter or private,what county? I hunted in Brown and Highland for 10 yrs,,,beautiful around there.


----------



## z71mathewsman (Sep 26, 2022)

Headed back to my place in Iowa Nov 6th for 2 weeks,,,,cant get here quick enough.


----------



## ssramage (Sep 26, 2022)

z71mathewsman said:


> You hunting with a outfitter or private,what county? I hunted in Brown and Highland for 10 yrs,,,beautiful around there.



It's private land, but it's a sweepstakes hunt I won with Redmond Hunt/Heartland Bowhunter. Hunting has been tough this week, but we've got a few really good bucks hanging around. Looks like I might have to cut my trip a day short with this hurricane coming, but hoping to get it done tomorrow!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 28, 2022)

Corn and early beans are steady being cut and yeah I woke up to this.

Couple more days before IL and IN woods come alive


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Sep 28, 2022)

Sure wish I was heading west this year but will more than likely sit this one out and spend my time hunting here in GA. Had to play nice this season with the wife since I am planning on heading back to Kansas next year and also a September elk hunt


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 28, 2022)

Camper is hooked up, van is loaded and Im ready to hit the road for Illinois in the morn. , Plan is to put up a few ground blinds, hang some safety ropes .and check a few cams on Friday , Will be in a stand {or blind} sat morn. Its almost that time!!!


----------



## Kevin Cox (Oct 1, 2022)

Heading to Kansas on Nov 6. I’ll be there until the 12 th. My first trip to Kansas after all these years hunting Illinois and Indiana


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 1, 2022)

Wish I was but not this year. Taking this year to continue business growth and hunt at the house


----------

